# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  GTK Programming in Ruby

## Delphi Skyline

سلام ...... .
لینک زیر آموزش سریع و آسان و جذاب برنامه نویسی +GTK در روبی می باشد . به همه روبی کارا توصیه می شه ( من که شخصا لذت بردم ) :: 
http://ruby-gnome.sourceforge.net/programming/
 :چشمک:  پیروز و موفق باشید .

----------


## tux-world

تقریبا شبیه پایتون هستش مثالهاش که اینطور نشون میده

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بله . شباهت های بسیاری با پرل و پایتون داره ... .

----------

